# High flyer loft



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm planing on building a new loft, I wanna make the loft for the high flyers I'm planing to get. I wanna build a 4th X 8 or maybe 10 ft loft. If you guys could post some pics that would be woundedfull! Any advice will be helpfull. I'm hopeing to finish it by the end of summer. And start flying next year, is that a good idea? Or should I start to fly them right after hey get used to thief new loft? Any advice about keeping high flyers, how to feed them, train them, breed them will help me out alot.

Thanks guys!


----------



## eddie0721 (Mar 13, 2011)

look at my album i have some photos on the loft i'm building with ZERO experience no carpentry skill at all. its taking me a while it's 4' / 8' about 5 1/2 tall


----------

